

Consolidating Common Lisp Libraries - slyrus
http://fare.livejournal.com/169346.html

======
aidenn0
There is a missing step:

Rewrite library to use dependencies that are a result of all the other
libraries going through this step.

I have had programs that used 3 different utility libraries with largely
overlapping features, despite having none of them as immediate dependencies.

------
agumonkey
Another step to reduce friction and increase productivity. Very nice.

